# Home Depot sale on wood pellets



## Skippydo (Jan 16, 2011)

Local Home Depot (Butler, Pa) has their pellets for $177.00 a ton.
With the veterans discount, It would make the pellets at $150.00.
No tax in Pa.  
Not a bad price, get the pellets on 12 month financing.
Local delivery is $62.00, but being that I live in the country, I am charged
$72.00.  Still not bad for delivery of 7 ton...will be ready for next year.
Hope it is not too cold!!


----------



## Willman (Jan 16, 2011)

Saw some stacks outside the tractor supply in Lewiston Maine yesterday @ 189 ton. Prolly cash and carry.

Will


----------



## jsvo (Jan 16, 2011)

home depot in bennington vermont just got in energex in green bags 187 per ton, gonna try some.


----------



## checkthisout (Jan 16, 2011)

Red Devil said:
			
		

> Local Home Depot (Butler, Pa) has their pellets for $177.00 a ton.
> With the veterans discount, It would make the pellets at $150.00.
> No tax in Pa.
> Not a bad price, get the pellets on 12 month financing.
> ...



My receipt says "Non-Discountable Item"

Do you ask if you could apply anymore discount to the price?


----------



## Greg M (Jan 16, 2011)

Willman said:
			
		

> Saw some stacks outside the tractor supply in Lewiston Maine yesterday @ 189 ton. Prolly cash and carry.
> 
> Will



Tractor supply in Charlotte still wants $5.49 a bag plus tax for pick-up.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 16, 2011)

Better load up! A little bird told me their about to go up!


----------



## littlesmokey (Jan 16, 2011)

frequentLEE said:
			
		

> Better load up! A little bird told me their about to go up!



My big bad ass buzzard is looking for your tiny bird. Pellets will stay the same or even go down until the inventory is depleted or the retailer pre-orders are in. There are so many producers right now that the wholesale competition will keep things low. In my area we have gone from one good and one bad producers, three years ago to one bad and seven good. Shipping should not be a factor so much out here.


----------



## Skippydo (Jan 16, 2011)

Checkthisout:
I have had no problem with the 10% Veterans discount.
They have tried to charge me the Pa tax (6%), but had to
convince them that there is no tax in Pa of home fuel.


----------



## Ohio_Trap_Shooter (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone know if home heating fuel in Ohio is exempt from sales tax?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 16, 2011)

Ohio_Trap_Shooter said:
			
		

> Anyone know if home heating fuel in Ohio is exempt from sales tax?



Nope


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 16, 2011)

With big box stores starting to get ready for spring I know they will move bulk products.  Jump on the deals.  With the price of fuel going up it will cause pellet pricing to go up.  This might be the time to grab what you can.

Eric


----------



## JustWood (Jan 17, 2011)

littlesmokey said:
			
		

> frequentLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your BBAB is on the outside lookin' in. My lil' bird is on the inside lookin' out at your BBAB flyin' in circles!  HEHEHE!
Better load up! HERE PIGGY PIGGY!!


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 17, 2011)

frequentLEE said:
			
		

> littlesmokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lee, Your not the first insider I heard saying there on the rise. I am loading it up to the hilt! I don't think I'm the only one either. At least in the east anyway. Spent to many years watching fuel prices rise and pellets followed right with them!


----------



## JustWood (Jan 17, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> frequentLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are 4 that I know of 500,000 TPY projects coming on line on the east coast this year that will export most if not all.
Oil is on the rise.
Chips are on the rise. Paper producers have had the best year in MANY! Mostly export.
EPA has givin' the green light to biomass.
Logging is at an all time low and logging/mill infrastructure has been totalLEE decimated over the past 3 years.
All the stars for high pellet prices are close to being in line.
Will it be a repeat of 08? I did call it matter of fact!
How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop???????????? The world may never know!


----------



## BBennett (Jan 17, 2011)

I will be the ignorant newbie and say ...What were the prices in 08?    Since I wasn't in the pellet market back in that day.


----------



## chipsaway (Jan 17, 2011)

my local home depot here in sw pa was $177 a ton for prestos but they have sold out lowes 1/2 mile up the road has prestos, clean energy, and another brand which i forget but anyway they want $5.97 a bag they are crazy home depot had the same prestos for less than half that price per bag local tractor supply is $223 a ton for lignetics green label


----------



## aburress1223 (Jan 17, 2011)

I purchased American Wood Fiber premium pellets @ Southern States co-op here in Virginia for $175.00 a ton.  Tractor Supply's price on same brand was @265.50


----------



## Nicholas440 (Jan 17, 2011)

When crude oil prices go up everything follows it.  This would include pellets.   They will raise the prices just because they can.  I hope this is wrong and pellet pricing remains about the same for next season.  Stock pile them if you have the funds, and the space to keep them.  I know I'll probably keep about 8 to 10 ton on hand to last a while.


----------



## chris288 (Jan 17, 2011)

just think, since the logging industry is in the dump and nobody is producing lumber, because new homes aren't being built, they will be cutting down tress just to produce pellets, they should be hitting rock bottom soon at 75.00 / ton ???


----------



## JustWood (Jan 17, 2011)

chris288 said:
			
		

> just think, since the logging industry is in the dump and nobody is producing lumber, because new homes aren't being built, they will be cutting down tress just to produce pellets, they should be hitting rock bottom soon at 75.00 / ton ???



Ain't gonna happen and you'll be doin' front flips when you kick yurself in the azz cuz you didn't buy!


----------



## chris288 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sure it could,,,,, But I'm not stupid, already purchased next years supply, we haven't seen 187.00 / ton in a long time. Would buy 10 tons if I had the room.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 17, 2011)

Mills aren't gonna make pellets free and give them away.
Figuring in moisture content $75/ton is around  what mills are paying for raw product. Some I'm sure are paying more. I can just about guarantee the prices you are seeing now are prolly the lowest you will see them maybe ever again. If you think pellets are gonna be high this next year we won't even talk about corn .


----------



## chris288 (Jan 17, 2011)

frequentLEE said:
			
		

> Mills aren't gonna make pellets free and give them away.
> Figuring in moisture content $75/ton is around  what mills are paying for raw product. Some I'm sure are paying more. I can just about guarantee the prices you are seeing now are prolly the lowest you will see them maybe ever again. If you think pellets are gonna be high this next year we won't even talk about corn .



Understood, but if raw materials for making pellets are in short supply because new homes aren't being built and mills aren't making lumber, then the logs could just be used to make pellets. nobody really knows, but like I said, I already have next years bought and stacked, I am buying 3 tons for what 2 cost the last 5 years.


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 17, 2011)

Why are we not seeing these low prices in Western MA?!!?!?


----------



## FordMastertech (Jan 17, 2011)

Your only kidding your selfs if you think pellets will go any lower and if they do it will be whats on hand at the big box stores just before the weather starts to turn better. You will have to be in the right place at the right time to get them any cheaper and they will probably be the junk, Inferno's, that no one wants. If you have the room I say get them stock piled using whatever long term financing you can get or rob some money out of the pillow your sleeping on. 
 I have just shy of 11 tons stashed and will get more a little later on.


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 17, 2011)

FordMastertech said:
			
		

> Your only kidding your selfs if you think pellets will go any lower and if they do it will be whats on hand at the big box stores just before the weather starts to turn better. You will have to be in the right place at the right time to get them any cheaper and they will probably be the junk, Inferno's, that no one wants. If you have the room I say get them stock piled using whatever long term financing you can get or rob some money out of the pillow your sleeping on.
> I have just shy of 11 tons stashed and will get more a little later on.



Lower than what? Prices here are the same or higher then they were last Spring, 250-270 a ton here in Western MA for anything worth burning.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 17, 2011)

chris288 said:
			
		

> Understood, but if raw materials for making pellets are in short supply because new homes aren't being built and mills aren't making lumber, then the logs could just be used to make pellets.



There are some mills using logs to pellets. Vermont Wood pellets is one of them. There prices are no lower than any other mills. Due to having to hammer mill the chips to make a better(higher density) pellet. Chips don't compress as good as saw dust.



			
				lordgrinz said:
			
		

> Why are we not seeing these low prices in Western MA?!!?!?



Cuzz youz guyz are richiez. 

IMHO, The prices will climb in the east. West well probably not so much. Were all rich out here ya know!  %-P


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 17, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> chris288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FordMastertech (Jan 17, 2011)

lordgrinz said:
			
		

> FordMastertech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mainly the $187 a ton deals HD and Lowe's have running in some areas like mine. Use a 10% coupon and sweeten up the deal.


----------



## Bigjim13 (Jan 17, 2011)

lordgrinz said:
			
		

> FordMastertech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kinda see what your saying here in southern VT.  We bought our stove in the summer of 2008 and scrambled a bit to find pellets.  We finally bought 3 tons from our local TSC.  In 2009 when we got our tax return we spent it on pellets.  Prices had been climbing and we were worried about being able to find affordable pellets.  WE settled on 4 tons of Maine Woods for $229/ton.  They were ashy but OK.  This year we have a new pellet plant, Vermont Wood Pellets, that has opened and their pick up prices have stayed right around $220-$240/ton.  Right now they are $236.50/ton.  At HD you can get freedom fuel for $187/ton but that is the only "deal" right now.  Prices vary from $215-$260/ton depending on the store and the brand.  I can't imagine them going that much higher in this area unless oil really goes WAY high, then we might see a bump in prices.  

But who knows... I mean the last time oil went this high, it stayed high for awhile then crashed right along with the economy.  IMHO if oil and gas go that high again, our economy is to fragile to keep them that high and we will have another crash.  Of course I could be WAY wrong, I thought the Pats would beat the Jets after all!


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 17, 2011)

Bigjim13 said:
			
		

> lordgrinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed Woodpellets.com has the Cleanfire Pacific pellets at $289!?!?! Is there glue in the wood pellets they make? I am thinking someone must be sniffing too much of it.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 17, 2011)

lordgrinz said:
			
		

> Bigjim13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pellet dealers aren't giving there pellets away like the bigbox's are. I doubt the bigboxes are making $10/ton on them! I still see pellets close to $300/ton in my area as well. I would say the average is about $250 to $260/ton from the dealers. But the topshelf stuff is still pretty darn high.


----------



## mhagerty (Jan 17, 2011)

Must be the delivery area, I bought 3 tons of Cleanfire from them two weeks for $249 a ton with free delivery.  I live in Southern NH.


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 17, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> lordgrinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worst part is the delivery cost is about $25 per ton, not exactly cheap around here for pellets.


----------



## chris288 (Jan 17, 2011)

Pellets will be even cheaper next year when nobody is buying them because they are stacked to the gills this year at " rock bottom " prices.


----------



## Greg M (Jan 17, 2011)

lordgrinz said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think about the expense involved in delivering those pellets.  $25 is pretty cheap.  I bet that doesn't even cover expenses.


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 17, 2011)

Greg M said:
			
		

> lordgrinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I think about is the cost to burn pellets compared to oil, and the extra work needed to take care of the pellet stove. Pellets need to stay much cheaper than oil to make it worth burning them, otherwise the pellet industry will implode from consumer backlash.


----------



## FordMastertech (Jan 17, 2011)

Greg M said:
			
		

> lordgrinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get chummy with someone who has something like this.


----------



## Bigjim13 (Jan 17, 2011)

lordgrinz said:
			
		

> Greg M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I definitely see what you're saying and if you have looked at Craigslist or other classifieds you will see that most people feel the same way about how much work a stove can be.  Cost wise I break even with pellets being $225-$230/ton and oil at around $2/gal-this does not take into account getting and hauling the pellets, unloading them, stacking and storing them along with the cleaning that goes into owning a stove.  So, in my mind, with pellets at $230/ton (pickup) I would say my break even point with oil would be oil around $2.50/gallon.  I haven't seen that price in my area in about 15 months, over the summer you could get pre buy prices for oil at around $2.70 or so a gallon.  

If pellets get up around $250-$275/ton it becomes less about beating the price of oil and just plain NOT using oil and reducing my dependency on it.  But even when prices spiked in late 2008 and into 2009 I was able to find pellets for $229/ton.  They were lower quality and more work but they kept the house warm and I didn't have to pay $3.50/gal for fuel oil.

Since I don't do anything in the winter anyway other than sleep, eat and work, I don't mind the extra cleaning and upkeep on my stove-it gives me something to do when there isn't football to watch.


----------



## Bigjim13 (Jan 17, 2011)

BTU said:
			
		

> > All I think about is the cost to burn pellets compared to oil, and the extra work needed to take care of the pellet stove. Pellets need to stay much cheaper than oil to make it worth burning them, otherwise the pellet industry will implode from consumer backlash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with most, actually all of what you're saying.  My question is this, what happens when Oil gets to $150/barrel again?  I think the US economy is to fragile to handle that right now but the world market may support it so we may be "up a creek" on that front.  If HHO and gas gets to $4+ per gallon and pellets hit a low price of $250-$275/ton it may just be to much for people here in my neck of the woods.  There just aren't the jobs anymore to support the cost of living here.  While my job is fairly secure now, if some of the bigger MFG jobs and factories close their doors, that leaves my job in the lurch.  Each factor affects another.  

Personally, I like using pellets and supporting locals (local to US, places like VT, ME, NH pellet makers etc) rather than supporting oil companies.


----------



## Pellet-King (Jan 17, 2011)

Pretty much most of us are F$@#$%D in a few year's when the price of everything will be so high do to what the rich will feel were out the woods and in a boom economy.
I feel sorry for the kids today
Also Real estate will never be like 1960-2000, where else could you buy a house for 15k then it's worth 300k?, the day's of huge equity are long gone!!


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 17, 2011)

BTU said:
			
		

> > All I think about is the cost to burn pellets compared to oil, and the extra work needed to take care of the pellet stove. Pellets need to stay much cheaper than oil to make it worth burning them, otherwise the pellet industry will implode from consumer backlash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BTU,

I'm new to this rodeo (Hearth.com) but I've had a Harman stove and have been a consumer of pellets for 15 years. I also understand and agree with what you state here. 

It might be the yankee in me but I refuse to buy into the supply and demand argument for pellet pricing.  The fact of the matter is if the big box stores can sell a quality premium pellet for $165-$190 per ton, whatever the brand, then a pellet selling elsewhere for $250-$300 in just plain gouging. 

As you know, being in the pellet business, the raw materials used from year to year can change and thus the quality changes. To pick on a couple of brands, I used Stove Chow about 10 years ago and it was absolutely junk. The supply I currently have is tremendously clean and burns very hot. On the other hand I have used NEWP from the Jaffrey NH facility for all of these 15 years. There have been some minor variations in quality over the years but this years batch is horrible. Lots of dust, very high ash and large clinkers.

In general, I don't price shop. Unfortunately this year I'm forced to.


----------



## OrpingtonManor (Jan 18, 2011)

If you have the opportunity to price shop, you are very fortunate.  Here, HD stocks pellets for roughly $5.50/bag, no discount for a ton, and no delivery.  I bought my pellets from woodpellets.com both this year and last because I could get them for $5.00/bag, which included delivery. My local Ace Hardware charges $6.00/bag, not including delivery.  Discounts on ton purchases ended long ago, 2007, I think.  Next year, woodpellets.com has decided not to service the residential customer in this area anymore.  I will be forced to pay ridiculous prices.  I don't have any other source of heat.

My solution...put in a small woodstove and start scrounging for wood.


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 18, 2011)

Going to give 4 bags of Maine Woods Pellets a try, if they fall short, then I will be buying a couple more pallets of the Okies. Though I do hope they get the dust under control, probably the only drawback to Okies, other than the pungent smell.


----------



## Bigjim13 (Jan 18, 2011)

lordgrinz said:
			
		

> Going to give 4 bags of Maine Woods Pellets a try, if they fall short, then I will be buying a couple more pallets of the Okies. Though I do hope they get the dust under control, probably the only drawback to Okies, other than the pungent smell.



I burned 4 tons of MWP last year and from what I have heard they have improved this year.  I thought the heat output was OK, they were very ashy and I noticed more than usual carbon build up with last years batch in my Harman.  I paid $229/ton for 4 tons when everything else in my area was around $250/ton at least-none of these prices include delivery.  I had to clean my stove pretty much on a weekly basis and was emptying my ashpan about every other week-the Harman manual says you can go through a ton before emptying the ash pan, but that I know varies depending on pellets.  

All this being said, I would buy them again if their price stayed low and other pellets got significantly more pricey.  I am lucky in that while we don't have alot of choices here in SOuthern VT, we have a range of choices that are pretty closely priced (with the exception of HD).


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 18, 2011)

BTU said:
			
		

> lordgrinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the way they burn BTU ;-) I just have a problem with the dust, it is pretty bad in the batch I have, and I am unsure of the sticky residue in my hopper, not sure if that is normal or not, I didn't notice it with the NEWP's but those were really full of ash. I guess all pellets have some trade off, I just need to figure out which direction is best.


----------



## countk (Jan 18, 2011)

BTU said:
			
		

> Harman Lover 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I understand a grocery store or convenient store selling milk as a loss leader, or coffee, (close to it at Cumberland Farms), IMHO it just doesn't make sense to me to sell pellets as a lost leader. If I'm going to Lowe's or HD to buy pellets, I'm buying pellets and nothing else, because they are not like a gallon of milk or bread, where you pick it up and can walk around and get something else. Besides which you go to Seasonal, have them loaded up and piled up in you car or truck, not likely to continue shopping.

Also both the HD and Lowe's near me just got shipments. So does that mean Corporate is still overstocked?? I say yes and that's good news for me. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## chris288 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone paying 265.00 / ton at their local hearth dealer, when they can get them for 187.00 / ton should just burn 100 dollar bills in their stove because it's obvious they don't need the money. Seems to me hearth dealers are doing whatever they can to sell stoves, this is the first year in a long time I went stove shopping, but I highly doubt they have been giving away 2 tons for free with a stove purchase for past several seasons.  I paid top dollar for my whitfield in 1997 ( 2,500 ) and got 30 bags for free, and that was when pellets were 99.00 / ton.


----------



## chris288 (Jan 18, 2011)

choices are good, don't want to step on any hearth or pellet dealers toes, and to be honest the absolute best pellet I ever burned was dry creek at between 275-300.00 / ton, but I can buy 3 tons of BBS pellets for what 2 tons of Dry creek cost, I'd rather have the xtra ton of pellets and save myself 300.00 in the process. With that kind of savings, I can deal with a bit more ash or a tiny bit less heat.


----------



## turbotech (Jan 19, 2011)

What I read from all this is that HD and Lowes won't be dropping the price another 10-15% before the end of the season. Maybe it is time to get some Greene Teams for 187/ton and some Okies for the heart of the cold season.
In terms of the current pricing vs the amount of work and cost to make a wood pellet I think it is too low. But that is just an opinion of a board stacker that used to work at a mill. I guess that is why I was only a laborer.


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 19, 2011)

turbotech said:
			
		

> What I read from all this is that HD and Lowes won't be dropping the price another 10-15% before the end of the season. Maybe it is time to get some Greene Teams for 187/ton and some Okies for the heart of the cold season.
> In terms of the current pricing vs the amount of work and cost to make a wood pellet I think it is too low. But that is just an opinion of a board stacker that used to work at a mill. I guess that is why I was only a laborer.



Its not what it cost to make it that matters, its what is someone willing to pay for it. Consumers will ultimately set the price, because if they don't buy, then pellet stoves go away, and we go back to burning fossil fuels. If the work and cost(savings) of using pellets over oil isn't worth it, then why buy pellets?


----------



## Greg M (Jan 19, 2011)

lordgrinz said:
			
		

> Its not what it cost to make it that matters, its what is someone willing to pay for it. Consumers will ultimately set the price, because if they don't buy, then pellet stoves go away, and we go back to burning fossil fuels. If the work and cost(savings) of using pellets over oil isn't worth it, then why buy pellets?



How about each of us putting a little effort into using less oil so that those that want to kill us get less of our money to help them do that.  I'm not a tree hugger but if we became energy independent (we've got enough resources and technical knowledge to do this) then that would put them back to living in tents and then they'd no longer be a threat.

On a personal note, I can run my heat pumps for less then it costs me to run my pellet stove at least when the temp is in the 30's or higher (which is normally much of the time).  However, I like the heat of the pellet stove and having one room warmer then the rest of the house.  I'll trade a little cost and work for that.  Now if there was a big price difference in price then I wouldn't run the stove as often.  The great thing is that this summer I'll be able to buy some local pellets at a very good savings (for this area) and then pellets will be cheaper to use then my heat pumps   I'm going to pick up enough to last me 4-5 years!


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 19, 2011)

Greg M said:
			
		

> lordgrinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am in this to save money, most people are as well, the consumer makes the choice not a political stance. This is why this country is so messed up, you can't and shouldn't force people to pick a certain direction. If there is a better and cheaper solution, then put it on the market, people will buy it! Like it or not money drives the world, either build and sell a good product that saves the consumer money, or lose to the next guy.


----------



## Bigjim13 (Jan 19, 2011)

lordgrinz said:
			
		

> Greg M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the idea of becoming less dependent on oil, I love my pellet stove.  But for most people, if HHO was around $2/gallon and you knew it would stay there then I think alot of pellet burners would turn to oil.  

The problem I have with oil is the volatility.  Not long ago I could get oil delivered and pay cash at $1.92/gal.  Today, cash prices in my area are $3.19/gal and if you locked in over the summer you may have been able to get it for $2.80.  In that time, the price of pellets in my area has stayed consistent at $220-$250/ton,  I like that.


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 19, 2011)

Bigjim13 said:
			
		

> lordgrinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem I have with pellets to oil comparisons is the missing factor of delivery charge, with oil, the delivery charge is already factored in, with pellets its all over the place. A $250 ton of pallets is really $275 for me, thats what Okies are going for, so that what it takes to put a quality pellet in my stove, not to mention the restacking i have to do in the cellar. HHO here today is $2.98


----------



## Greg M (Jan 19, 2011)

lordgrinz said:
			
		

> Greg M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've nailed the problem!  Me me me me me me me and only what affects me today.  Who cares about anyone else or what we're leaving for the generations to come after we're gone.  Sorry but you live in a country that became great because enough men didn't think about themselves first.  You also live in a country that's in decline because today not enough people are willing to put self aside for the good of the country and for the good of those coming after us.  Hopefully our children will make better decisions then we're making. 

BTW, I'm also guilty of the same thing.  However, I'm realizing that I've got to change so that I'm not part of what messes it up for my children and their children.  I'll never be one of those environmental wackos but I do realize that we've got to find a balance.  We are making a mess that the next generations are going to have to clean up.


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 19, 2011)

Greg M said:
			
		

> Sorry but you live in a country that became great because enough men didn't think about themselves first.



You are kidding yourself if you believe that, they absolutely thought of themselves first. They rebelled against government authority, against taxes(money), today when we think like this we are somehow criminals. You believe we should spend more money because it would be better for everyone? I wonder how these men would feel about King George telling them they had to spend more for goods for the betterment of everyone.


----------



## Greg M (Jan 19, 2011)

lordgrinz said:
			
		

> Greg M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wealthy men risked their lives for freedom.  The easier thing for them would have been to just live in peace and enjoy their wealth.  Obviously you haven't read the Declaration of Independence.

"But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such government, and to provide new guards for their future security."

These men that you label as self serving saw it as their duty to provide for future security and they risked their money and their lives in order to fulfill that duty.  Taxes was just one of many reasons listed.

"And for the support of this declaration, with a firm reliance on the protection of Divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our lives, our fortunes and our sacred honor."

That statement doesn't sound selfish to me.  I'm not saying people that always put self first are criminals, I'm just saying that when all we do is think of ourself then we're selfish.  I'm seeing the need to think of the future that I'm going to leave behind for those that come after me.  I'm thankful for what previous generations left for me to enjoy (talking about our country).


----------



## lordgrinz (Jan 19, 2011)

Greg M said:
			
		

> lordgrinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again you are kidding yourself, but keep believing!


----------



## chris288 (Jan 19, 2011)

You guys are a bad influence on me, I stopped at HD on the way home from work last night in a sleet and snow storm and bought the last ton of Stove Chow they had and got soaked loading them into my basement to boot. That brings me to 4 tons, one more from Lowes and i'll be set for 2 years worth of heating. Who knows if the price has bottomed out at 187.00, from what some people are saying, they are losing money at this price so i'll buy as many as I can fit in my basement at this price and try to buy more when the prices are right....


----------



## turbotech (Jan 19, 2011)

chris288 said:
			
		

> You guys are a bad influence on me, I stopped at HD on the way home from work last night in a sleet and snow storm and bought the last ton of Stove Chow they had and got soaked loading them into my basement to boot. That brings me to 4 tons, one more from Lowes and i'll be set for 2 years worth of heating. Who knows if the price has bottomed out at 187.00, from what some people are saying, they are losing money at this price so i'll buy as many as I can fit in my basement at this price and try to buy more when the prices are right....



Now that is a hardcore pellet addict. It was worth it though if you got the last ton. I am still debating on waiting it out to see if the 187 drops anoth 10-15% or just go with the 187.


----------



## FordMastertech (Jan 19, 2011)

chris288 said:
			
		

> You guys are a bad influence on me, I stopped at HD on the way home from work last night in a sleet and snow storm and bought the last ton of Stove Chow they had and got soaked loading them into my basement to boot. That brings me to 4 tons, one more from Lowes and i'll be set for 2 years worth of heating. Who knows if the price has bottomed out at 187.00, from what some people are saying, they are losing money at this price so i'll buy as many as I can fit in my basement at this price and try to buy more when the prices are right....


Bad influence or good influence take it for what it's worth. Deals like this don't happen too often so get them tons stock piled  while it lasts.


----------



## chris288 (Jan 19, 2011)

turbotech said:
			
		

> chris288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont know how long you've had your stove, but we've been paying between 250 and 300.00 / ton the last 3-4 years, so 187.00 is awfully attractive right now. when I bought my 1st stove back in 97 premium pellets could be had for 99.00 / ton...


----------



## chrisasst (Jan 19, 2011)

Hell you guys should open a small business and sell those pellets and make a profit for yourself...
 ;-)


----------



## BBennett (Jan 19, 2011)

Have a chance to get Presto logs , or infernos from Lowes at 187. Are the prestos any good? The black cover on the Presto pallet says lignetics. Are they made by the same people?  Are they comparable to lignetics ?


----------



## chris288 (Jan 19, 2011)

I know for a fact I can get 6 tons in my basement i'm just afraid i'm going to go down there one day and there is going to be a huge hole where my pellets " USED " to be.


----------



## FordMastertech (Jan 19, 2011)

BBennett said:
			
		

> Have a chance to get Presto logs , or infernos from Lowes at 187. Are the prestos any good? The black cover on the Presto pallet says lignetics. Are they made by the same people?  Are they comparable to lignetics ?


Don't bother with the Inferno's, no heat output and real dirty. I have been using the Prestologs with good success. They have some ash build up and the heat output is as good or slightly better than the Stove Chow that HD has when burning them in my stove. None of the big box pellets will burn clean like the quality more expensive brands.


----------



## turbotech (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone know the HD and Lowes price for pellets in January of 2008, 2009, 2010? If both companies are losing money then why do they keep ordering more. I just went to one the other day and they had more than they had a few weeks ago. That kind of supports my 10-15% lower pricing.


----------



## chris288 (Jan 19, 2011)

mid season 08 HD was up to 300.00, one store wanted 350.00...  09 250.00 - 275.00.... 2010 I bought from the local nursery for 289.00, think HD was 250.00 ? not sure.


----------



## BBennett (Jan 19, 2011)

FordMastertech said:
			
		

> BBennett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks I have not read too many good things about infernos , wasnt thinking too hard on buying them. I think I will pull the trigger on 2 tons of prestos though, trying to build up my pig lot


----------



## Skippydo (Jan 19, 2011)

Just got back from the HD in Butler, Pa. Finalized my purchase of 7 ton of Prestologs.
Including delivery, sales tax on the delivery charge, and with the veterans discount,
my total cost per ton is $169.75.....
I have been using the same pellets this heating season, and as noted above, a little ash,
but a good heat.
I just did not want to wait till the fall and take a chance on what I had to pay. Believe
that I made the good choice and investment. Peace of mind....I will have a great summer!!


----------



## BBennett (Jan 19, 2011)

Yup, just bought 2 tons and 14 bags myself, putting me over 5 tons in storage so far( still searching for deals. i think i can store about 9 tons in my basement and more in the garage if i cant kick the habit  ), and i will also have piece of mind and no worries this summer while every one moans about the cost of oil.


----------



## chrisasst (Jan 19, 2011)

chris288 said:
			
		

> Pellets will be even cheaper next year when nobody is buying them because they are stacked to the gills this year at " rock bottom " prices.



Lets hope so....
or since these people are stock piling the prices will sky rocket so they stop buying.. hmm, sounds familar,  who does that, oh yea the gas companies...


----------

